# Adams Comfort Zone vs Comfort Zone with Feliway



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw this the other day: - Adams? Comfort Zone®

Is it the same as regular Comfort Zone with Feliway? Comfort Zone Products for Cats - Comfort Zone for Cats and Dogs

I really can't tell because the website is so vague.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Judging purely by the logos, they're the same product.

Or, at least, the same formula that has been licensed to two different companies for use.

It looks like "Adams" might be the Walmart-exclusive brand of Comfort Zone. 

It's odd that the Adams product doesn't say "Comfort Zone with Feliway" - so maybe they're not exactly the same formula, but maybe have the same base formula ("Comfort Zone").

It's a bit confusing!

You'd have to literally look at boxes for both products to see if they list ingredients to do a direct comparison.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I compared ingredients, it is the same! Like LakotaWolf said, Adams is the exclusive walmart brand, and about $10 cheaper!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Adam's products are not a walmart exclusive...google it...you can get them everywhere.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

This product says Walmart exclusive on their website. There's where I saw it a few days ago.

Since it's the same, I might get one to try it at the shelter now that we have quite a few kittens again.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I thought we were talking about Adams products in general. Looks like the Comfort Zone is exclusive, but other Adams products are not...


----------

